

Show HN: Video answers to coding problems - ab_thomas
http://www.askadev.com

======
ab_thomas
Hi there. We’ve built this online service, Askadev.com, its in beta at the
moment. Please take a look and provide feedback. Askadev helps people who have
a problem with their code. They can record a video question, and post it to
the site. Other developers can access a copy of their code, and then post a
video response of them fixing the problem. There are lots of new updates to
come, we built this as a side project over 3 weeks so excuse us if it is a bit
‘rough and ready!’.

